# How much did Specktra Spend during the MAC Sale? How much is your wallet hurting?



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 15, 2009)

I was just wondering how much did everyone spend on the MAC SUMO sale... Did any of y'all have budgets? If so did you stay within your budget? Please post the total of your MAC purchases before the discount... then post your total cost of your MAC purchase including taxes and s&H.....I'm pretty sure as a whole site we have probably spent thousands upon thousands on the SALE? But I could be over estimating based on the wish lists people have been posting all week.... so let's get a clear consensus about how much Specktra members are helping the cosmetic economy!  

Subtotal: $289.50
Discount: $72.39
Ga Tax: $13.01
Grand total: $230.12
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The poll is anonymous and you don't have to post if you don't want to.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry there was no selection for -0- That is what I spent


----------



## miss sha (Jun 15, 2009)

Subtotal: $234.50
Discount (25%): $58.64
Free Shipping
0% Sales Tax
Total: $175.86

So I was originally in the $200-300 range but I paid less than $200. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After seeing what everyone else bought, I actually want to go back and spend MORE. XD


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

I just loved the wording in this poll a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy that I was in the norm


----------



## makeba (Jun 15, 2009)

i had to stay on my budget for real cuz i can get real loose with mac. i spent
$82.00
$20.51 (discount)
free shipping
6.5% tax 3.99
total:  65.48
not bad for me becuz last year this time my end total was about 150.00.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 15, 2009)

I got $99 worth of stuff, so after the discount I spent $74.25, not too bad!


----------



## fingie (Jun 15, 2009)

$268.00
Discount (25%)- US $67.03
ShippingFREE
Sales Tax (8%)  US $16.08
Total                 US $217.05


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 15, 2009)

US $498.00
Discount (25%) - US $124.54 
Shipping FREE 
Sales Tax (0%) US $0.00 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 US $373.46 


Can't wait!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 15, 2009)

Subtotal: $58.50
Discount (25%): -$14.63
Shipping: $7.00
Sales Tax (5.1%) $2.60
*Total: $53.47*

I was going to spend more, but right now I really shouldn't.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SometimesTheyComeBack* 

 
_US $498.00
Discount (25%) - US $124.54 
Shipping FREE 
Sales Tax (0%) US $0.00 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 US $373.46 


Can't wait!_

 
Holy Cow!!!


----------



## MacAddict09 (Jun 15, 2009)

US $303.50
Discount (25%)- US $75.91
Shipping US $5.00
Sales Tax (6%)US $13.92
US $246.51 

My early b-day gift to myself.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been waiting for this sale for the longest! I totally missed the sale in January so this was my chance to do some damage to my bank account! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Subtotal: $239.00
Discount: -$59.76
Tax (8.75%): US $16.12
2 Day Shipping: $5.00
TOTAL: $200.36


----------



## Shazy (Jun 15, 2009)

*Must resist urge...must resist urge... but maybe one e/s....no no no*


----------



## miss sha (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SometimesTheyComeBack* 

 
_US $498.00
Discount (25%) - US $124.54 
Shipping FREE 
Sales Tax (0%) US $0.00 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 US $373.46 


Can't wait!_

 
I can't wait either.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 15, 2009)

Will definitely post a pic in the hauls


----------



## panther27 (Jun 15, 2009)

$0


----------



## trendoid (Jun 15, 2009)

I saved: $88.66                                         
I spent: $285.45


----------



## silviachic (Jun 15, 2009)

subtotal: $194.00
discount: $48.50
tax (4.5%): $6.54
__________________
total: $152.04

there's still a couple days left... might do some more damage hehe


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

Subtotal      US $279.00
Discount (25%)     - US $69.77
Shipping     FREE
Sales Tax (5%)     US $10.46
Total     US $219.69



[email protected] ppl's tax percentage. i thought MINE was too high LOL


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jun 15, 2009)

$0.. So tempting.. but I don't need anything, even if it is on sale. Can't wait to see some of the hauls coming from this though =)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought nothing! I'm going to buy some stuff on the last day of the sale.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^if there's anything left!! They are running out of stock on a whole bunch of stuff!!!!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_^^^if there's anything left!! They are running out of stock on a whole bunch of stuff!!!!_

 
I know!  They were out of my concealer and lip liner!  Still managed to come in at over $200 with tax.  I'll be happy when she arrives....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 16, 2009)

I spent like 167 before the discount, then the discount brought it down to like 126, then I paid 134 altogether because of sales tax. I know itll be awhile before I spend this much at MAC again....they are getting expensive, and annoying, and Im going to move into a place soon, so everythings going to have to be limited.


----------



## RockStar (Jun 16, 2009)

Subtotal: CA$271.50
Friends and Family Discount:CA$67.91
Shipping/Handling:FREE
Tax (12.875%)   CA$26.20 <---This is why i HATE Quebec lol
Total:       CA$229.79







CANT WAIT!!! My first pigments are coming!!!!


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 16, 2009)

Subtotal US $143.00
Discount (25%) - US $35.76
Sales Tax (8.25%) US $8.84
Total US $116.08


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Subtotal US $84.00
Discount (25%) - US $21.00
Shipping FREE
Sales Tax (8.25%) US $5.19
TotalUS $68.19

after adding/removing dozens and dozens of items in my cart, I finally settled on the three I really needed


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 16, 2009)

US $88.50
  Discount (25%) - US $22.15 
    Sales Tax (8.5%) US $5.62 
  US $71.97


I tryin hard to save for colour craft... agghh!! buh i really want some more.....


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 16, 2009)

TBD! Sadly working on my list haha. 

Let me tell you Specktraettes are going to be the death of my bank account!! I was doing so good on my "MAC Diet" until I started getting bored @ work & started perusing this site much more frequently. LOL 

much love <3 lol


----------



## jacquelinda (Jun 16, 2009)

SUBTOTAL $461.50
Discount $115.39
NYS Tax $28.96
Total $375.07

the best part is my fiance is taking care of the bill as a birthday gift. ^_^


----------



## TDelicate (Jun 16, 2009)

Subtotal: $303.50
Discount (25%): - $75.89
Sales Tax (5%): $11.34
TOTAL: $238.95





it was my first major mac haul! now im a daze after having spent so much money, but also relieved bcz I kept on changing my mind around up until I hit submit final order lol. 





~*~


----------



## User27 (Jun 16, 2009)

So far people have spent $3,527.79 for final total. Didn't include HeatherLouWho because I didn't have the exact dollar amount. Definitely curious to see what the outcome of this is. 

That poll is beyond awesome as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit : jacquelinda in first with SometimesTheyComeBack with a close second. Holy effing hell Batman!


----------



## koukla032487 (Jun 16, 2009)

I spent zero!! Totally broke at the moment, but I have so much mac anyways...hopefully I'll be able to pick up the Naked Honey Salve within the next month or so, that's the only thing I want to buy from MAC right now!


----------



## User27 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_............._

 
And on the radio 
You hear November Rain 
That solo's awful long 
But it's a good refrain 
You listen to it twice 
'Cause the DJ is asleep 
On the radio 

OT I looked at your sig throughout this whole thread wondering where I knew this from. Loved the Fidelity vid where it looked like they were throwing pigments on one another. I would kill to have that much pigment to make snow angels in.


----------



## frostiana (Jun 16, 2009)

I had two carts:






 US $178.00   Discount (25%) - US $44.52   Shipping FREE   Sales Tax (6.75%) US $9.03        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 US $142.51    






 US $490.50   Discount (25%) - US $122.65   Shipping FREE   Sales Tax (6.75%) US $24.88        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 US $392.73


----------



## jenixxx (Jun 16, 2009)

Subtotal: CA$153.50
Friends and Family Discount: CA$38.41
Shipping/Handling: CA$0.00 (FREE STANDARD)
Tax (12.000%) CA$13.81
Total: CA$128.90


----------



## Lapis (Jun 16, 2009)

$90 no tax/no ship Sumo sale
Sadly however this goes with $150 I spent Sat, that was a gift from my hubby so I couldn't go nuts today


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

wow. one vote for the $500+ option...

now, I love makeup as much as the next person.. but doesn't that seem like a little too much?


----------



## frostiana (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_wow. one vote for the $500+ option...

now, I love makeup as much as the next person.. but doesn't that seem like a little too much?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One of the votes for 500+ was me. I'm a MAC beginner and I just wanted to get more of the staple items--more shadows, first MAC blushes and pigments...etc. I don't have like a whole traincase full of MAC to begin with, or anything.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_wow. one vote for the $500+ option...

now, I love makeup as much as the next person.. but doesn't that seem like a little too much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it all depends... some of the higher sales may be for overseas CP's who are taking advantage of the sale - and not all countries are in a recession, so the economic climate isnt as bad in some other countries.

I spent:
Order 1: (USD)
Before Discount: $240.50
Discount:       -$ 60.13
Tax                    $ 13.22
Paypal Fee    $   7.70
*Total            $201.29 (USD)*

Order 2: (CAD)
Before Discount $43.50
Discount     -$10.88
*Tax             $32.62 (CAD)*

And that doesnt include shipping or what I'm probably going to spend in a Sephora order to take advantage of the shipping from Canada to Australia.  By ordering in this sale I saved AUD$160


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frostiana* 

 
_One of the votes for 500+ was me. I'm a MAC beginner and I just wanted to get more of the staple items--more shadows, first MAC blushes and pigments...etc. I don't have like a whole traincase full of MAC to begin with, or anything._

 
Well with $500+ you're gonna have a great beginner's haul! wasn't trying to put anyone down, I guess I was just surprised at the high amount that was spent. If you have the money for it then certainly enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## riss (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine came in a little over $200 after everything.  I know that I started out with too much in my cart and had to start paring it down.  The plus side is that I'm splitting some of the pigments I ordered.  

Now I just have to fight off the urge to place another order!


----------



## grc733 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lucky all of you that can take advantage of the sale I'm dying cuz I got no job and no money soooooooo I'm dying to take advantage of of the SUMO sale!


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 16, 2009)

1st purchase:





US $85.00Discount (25%)- US $21.25ShippingFREESales Tax (8%)US $5.10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $68.85 2nd purchase:
Discount (25%)- US $31.75ShippingFREESales Tax (8%)US $7.62
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $102.87 I might go back for ONE mre thing! = )


----------



## User27 (Jun 16, 2009)

Whoa, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to frostiana who got a massive collection started. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2nd place : jacquelinda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3rd place : SometimesTheyComeBack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dollar amount spent $4,687.56 plus riss and HeatherLouWho's sales at just over $200 a piece. 

That is officially a used vehicle here in Maryland....granted it's probably a 1998 Nissan Altima or an old school Buick that's already got 130,000 miles on it but that's irrelevant. By the end of the day, I see $10,000. Who's placing bets? XD

frostiana, ummm, wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thinkz you got yo MAC on.


----------



## Marjolaine (Jun 16, 2009)

US $135.00
Discount (25%)- US $33.75
ShippingFREE
Sales Tax (6.5%)US $6.57
US $107.82

I just needed a couple of things


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 16, 2009)

Add me down for another 77.11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is definitely a once a year thing for me!! Australian prices are a rip off!!

I figured out if I had bought all those items in Australia (new order excluded) it would have cost $1085 AUD!! 

I realised i didn't get any pro pans and they are 26aud here


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 16, 2009)

I spent $0!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 16, 2009)

US $260.00 Discount (25%) - US $65.00 Shipping US $5.00 Sales Tax (6%) US $12.00 





 US $212.00  






 US $271.50 Discount (25%) - US $67.88 Shipping FREE Sales Tax (6%) US $12.18





 US $215.18 






 US $150.50 Discount (25%) - US $37.63 Shipping US FREE Sales Tax (6%) US $6.77 





 US $119.64

If I don't like any 1 product, it is going back. Along with Soft Force.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 16, 2009)

US $67.00Discount (25%)- US $16.76ShippingUS $7.00Sales Tax (6.25%)US $3.58
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $60.82Not too shabby...I stuck to stuff I needed.


----------



## User27 (Jun 16, 2009)

Face2Mac is in 1st place at $546.82
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








frostiana is in 2nd place at $535.24
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








SometimesTheyComeBack is in 3rd at $450.57
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Total spent so far is $5,480.13 excluding riss and HeatherLouWhos' est. $200 a piece. That is officially 5 months and 1 week of my 2 bedroom apartment. Can anybody be my MAC sugar momma please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Imagine the above names being rattled off like a horse track....we have jacquelinda knocked out of the race by SometimesTheyComeBack. Face2Mac is in the lead with frostiana pulling up in the rear. You all can be chasing Bunnyx3 around to make it realistic.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_And on the radio 
You hear November Rain 
That solo's awful long 
But it's a good refrain 
You listen to it twice 
'Cause the DJ is asleep 
On the radio 

OT I looked at your sig throughout this whole thread wondering where I knew this from. Loved the Fidelity vid where it looked like they were throwing pigments on one another. I would kill to have that much pigment to make snow angels in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
On the radio! Uh oh!

I love Regina.


----------



## brightyngthng (Jun 16, 2009)

US $148.50
Discount (25%)- US $37.13
Shipping                 $0.00
Sales Tax (8.517%)   US $9.48


TOTAL                 US $120.85

Before I looked at this post I thought I had spent waaaaay too much.. now I feel like I didn't take full advantage of the sale... hmmm round 2 maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure no one will notice all the boxes on my doorstep right?


----------



## darklocke (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm effing ashamed of myself! I have other things to spend my money on now, and god knows my collection is getting "big enough", but I still failed to resist. I used the "personal shopper" option at MyUS (for a little fee + extra shipping to Norway), and my final outcome looked like this:

Merchandise Subtotal: $195.00
Shipping: $0.00
Discount (25%): $-48.79
Tax: $9.51
Merchandise Total: $155.72
PS Ordering Fee: $15.00
Total Charge: *$170.72*


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_





 US $260.00 Discount (25%) - US $65.00 Shipping US $5.00 Sales Tax (6%) US $12.00 





 US $212.00 






 US $271.50 Discount (25%) - US $67.88 Shipping FREE Sales Tax (6%) US $12.18





 US $215.18 






 US $150.50 Discount (25%) - US $37.63 Shipping US FREE Sales Tax (6%) US $6.77 





 US $119.64

If I don't like any 1 product, it is going back. Along with Soft Force._

 






   You are cut off!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





 You are cut off!!!_

 








I OD'ed on bright lips, lipglosses, dazzle and brushes. Now I need a extra pair of lips or I am thinking about changing my lipstick, three times a day.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have to put my foot down with you Missy....Enough!!!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have to put my foot down with you Missy....Enough!!!_

 
I'm just hoping/thinking/imagining that it's not me you're talking to!


----------



## User27 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brightyngthng* 

 
_I'm sure no one will notice all the boxes on my doorstep right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was stalking your address in Oklahoma as I typed this. No brightyngthng on 411.com so I guess I'll have my ninja cat stalk you down. Be prepared that cat is fast as lightning and it's a little bit frightening because she's a funky China cat from funky China town.....that song really can be revamped. 

brightyngthng, your goodies are safe until she breaks out her tae kwon do and overtakes you to flee with your goodies. Plan is set and muahahaha she's coming for you, like Crouching Tiger, Hidden Kitten coming for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Total is $5,771.70 spent plus riss and HeatherLouWho. Damn, you guys are getting your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 16, 2009)

Is everyone using the same code for their multiple orders? I thought that you could only use it once per shipping address.


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 16, 2009)

*Subtotal                  **US $208.00* 
Discount (25%)*       - US $52.01*
  Standard Shipping   *US $0.00*
      Sales Tax (0%)*       US $0.00* *<--- I love Oregon
Total* *US $155.99
*
My budget was $150.00, so I went $5.99 over budget. ^_^


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Is everyone using the same code for their multiple orders? I thought that you could only use it once per shipping address._

 
I am pretty sure you can use it as many times as you want...most of the promo codes you can until it expires


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have to put my foot down with you Missy....Enough!!!_

 
It's never enough, but you know that.







, 5 VGVSE'S, uh, huh.


----------



## brightyngthng (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I was stalking your address in Oklahoma as I typed this. No brightyngthng on 411.com so I guess I'll have my ninja cat stalk you down. Be prepared that cat is fast as lightning and it's a little but frightening because she's a funky China cat from funky China town.....that song really can be revamped. 

brightyngthng, your goodies are safe until she breaks out her tae kwon do and overtakes you to flee with your goodies. Plan is set and muahahaha she's coming for you, like Crouching Tiger, Hidden Kitten coming for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 beware the ninja cat!!  I'm glad I'm safe for now..


----------



## NANA (Jun 16, 2009)

Subtotal  US $414.00
Discount (25%): - $103.50
Shipping FREE
Sales Tax (8.5%) US $26.39
Total US $336.89

I had to replace a bunch of my brushes and restock on all my basics.  What better time than now, right?


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 16, 2009)

Um, okay. I am a certified addict but no way in HELL did I spend big (not that I couldn't have, but $541 is a freakin' car payment).

Subtotal: 93.00 (I took my lippies out)
Total: $67.95

We're going on vacation to SD next month, so I wasn't really supposed to spend anything.


----------



## Civies (Jun 16, 2009)

My budget was $150 and I got $148.13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After deductions, tax (13% mind you ..)


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 16, 2009)

*total 146.15CDN* not to bad


----------



## Popster (Jun 16, 2009)

1st order:






US $228.50Discount (25%)- US $57.14ShippingFREESales Tax (9.25%)US $15.82
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $187.18

2nd order; only b/c they allowed me to add bright future and purple rite to my cart. lol:






US $87.50Discount (25%)- US $21.89ShippingFREESales Tax (9.25%)US $6.07
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $71.68 

Grand Total:  *258.86*
My first big haul!!!!!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 16, 2009)

I spent $99 after discount and saved around $30.  yay!


----------



## eskae (Jun 16, 2009)

Total damage: $130.60 CAD


----------



## User27 (Jun 17, 2009)

Face2Mac, frostiana and SometimesTheyComeBack are still the top buyers (if anyone beats them, seek therapy for shopping addiction right away). XD 

So far the total spent was $7,115.27 with riss and HeatherLouWho at an est. $200 a piece as well. Two orders were in CAD so let me know if there's a difference so I can get the math right. Begads! we can't have the number wrong; that would be a poor reflection on peoples' ability to shop. XD 

On a sad note, the $10,000 I thought would be met, won't. Looks like people would rather have a roof over their heads and food in their bellies instead of pretty shiny lipsticks and gorgeous cute little black compacts of beautifulness....if hypnosis works on you guys let me know so I can rig the number to the point I'm right.

Tish....you must buy lipsticks...like $2,484.73 worth of lipsticks. Watch the pendulum and let it lure you to a sleep like state. This sale will soon be over and you can never have too many red lipsticks. Think of your lipsticks; they feel barren. They want more friends. Buy them more friends now. When you come to, you will go to maccosmetics.com and buy them friends. It will make them happy and they'll live longer. It's the humane thing to do....despite you probably already owning at least 100 listicks already...and probably having some that are virginal and untouched.

No Tish, a vacation for the fam is never needed when there's lipsticks involved.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 17, 2009)

Casadalinnis thanks for adding up everyones.... I was just using the poll to average haha.... I'm a lazy OP....


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 17, 2009)

I spent :US $200.81

Caaaaaaaant wait!


----------



## nez_o (Jun 17, 2009)

US $179.50                                         Discount (25%)             - US $44.89                                         Shipping               FREE                                            Sales Tax (7.375%)               US $9.92                           





               US $144.53                              

My second order because I forgot to add a couple things 






               US $63.50                                         Discount (25%)             - US $15.89                                         Shipping               US $7.00                                            Sales Tax (7.375%)               US $4.03                                                        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




               US $58.64


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 17, 2009)

i spent nada...i looked at all the MAC i have now and could prob open a Freestanding location lol most from the CCO which is cheaper than this sale anyways

that and my precious 3mth old has taken over my MAC budget....and im beyond happy about it


----------



## LionQueen (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NANA* 

 
_Subtotal      US $414.00
Discount (25%): - $103.50
Shipping     FREE
Sales Tax (8.5%)     US $26.39
Total     US $336.89

I had to replace a bunch of my brushes and restock on all my basics.  What better time than now, right?



_

 
Just curious - I thought  you can exchange your brushes for new ones, for life, if they get messed up? Or did they physically look ok but you just wanted new ones?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 17, 2009)

Subtotal: HI$188.50
Friends and Family Discount:HI$47.12
Shipping/Handling:FREE
Tax (4.5%) HI$
Total: HI$141.38

I feel proud of myself.  The only collection i bought from this year was Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i got rid of 50% of my MSF collection.  Goodbye addiction!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 17, 2009)

well, we don't have CCO's in Canada so we don't have the option of getting cheap MAC. I still spend about $90 all in coz I have too much MU already. I got mostly basic stuff plus some brushes


----------



## Kalico (Jun 17, 2009)

Total before discount: $104.50
Amount taken off with discount: CA$26.14
                Shipping: Free!
                 Tax (5%): CA$3.93
                Total: CA$82.29


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 17, 2009)

Subtotal:  $85.00
Discount:  $21.25
Shipping:   $ 0.00
Tax(6.25%)$3.99
Total:       $67.74

BTW:  I got the 116, 222, and Love Nectar and my total was $66.40 with no free shipping.  I added Plumage in the pan and the total was $67.74--so I got it for $1.34.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I wonder what the average $$ spent is...*cough*Casadalinnis *cough*.


----------



## RemyLV (Jun 17, 2009)

^ I did just about the same as you. 

Total:  $88.50 
Disc:  -$22.13


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 17, 2009)

I did $87 rounded up, but I really want to help achieve that goal of $10,000, plus I'm going to be buying for my sisters so let's have some hope....


----------



## RockStar (Jun 17, 2009)

I just spent 65$ cause I realized i'm running out of face wipes and of course i had to get free shipping soooo.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i deserve a spanking for being such a shopaholic! LOL


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 17, 2009)

Normally, I don't have a bad attitude on specktra and this post will stay up for about 2 minutes...

The people who are commenting on the top three buyers, like oh my god, it's a car note or seek shopping therapy, those comments are rude and insulting to me..not you tish.

But know this,
I am grown. I do with my money what I want with my money. I am fully responsible for all my purchases whether large or small. This purchase will not cause me to be in debt nor have the past ones or the future ones.

I wouldn't have posted what I spent, if I thought negative comments were going to come my way or if it was going to become a pissing contest. 

I spent what I spent because I can and did. No one on this forum should be judging anyone for their makeup purchases.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 17, 2009)

Hell, if I could have spent $200 I would have, I just couldn't right now. If you have the bucks to spare, then more power to you and have a blast! I know I would be!


----------



## belle89 (Jun 17, 2009)

I spent only $25.97. LOL I feel so lame. I didn't save much of anything but I'm proud of myself. I wanted A LOT but I had to be realistic with the other purchases I needed to make this week. They were more important than MU. 

From you ladies that had big hauls, I expect pics so I live through you guys LOL


----------



## JJChanel (Jun 17, 2009)

I made 4 orders over the past week. The total I spend on this sale is $1182.66 CAD. WOW,can you say I have a problem???lol
May be I'll post my huge haul pics after I receive all of them.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJChanel* 

 
_I made 4 orders over the past week. The total I spend on this sale is $1182.66 CAD. WOW,can you say I have a problem???lol
May be I'll post my huge haul pics after I receive all of them._

 
Send me a pic, just PM me. I would love to see it. And those jacked up Canadians prices, will get ya.


----------



## JJChanel (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Send me a pic, just PM me. I would love to see it. And those jacked up Canadians prices, will get ya._

 
I only got my first order so far, still waiting for the rest.
Talk about jacked up prices,we have to pay 13% tax on top!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Normally, I don't have a bad attitude on specktra and this post will stay up for about 2 minutes...

The people who are commenting on the top three buyers, like oh my god, it's a car note or seek shopping therapy, those comments are rude and insulting to me..not you tish.

But know this,
I am grown. I do with my money what I want with my money. I am fully responsible for all my purchases whether large or small. This purchase will not cause me to be in debt nor have the past ones or the future ones.

I wouldn't have posted what I spent, if I thought negative comments were going to come my way or if it was going to become a pissing contest. 

I spent what I spent because I can and did. No one on this forum should be judging anyone for their makeup purchases._

 

As the OP, I just wanted to say that my wording in the Poll about missing meals and it being a car or rent payment was a joke. I didn't want anyone to feel ashamed for having spent tons of money b/c hell I wish I was in the $500 + range myself. I just wanted this to be a fun thread.... and I'm pretty sure I made the poll anonymous... so for those who didn't want a name attached to their purchase could do so. This by no means was supposed to make people feel bad b/c they couldn't afford to purchase a lot, or make people feel bad because they did a massive haul. So I apologize to anyone who felt ostracized by the thread I created..... 
Thank you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Normally, I don't have a bad attitude on specktra and this post will stay up for about 2 minutes...

The people who are commenting on the top three buyers, like oh my god, it's a car note or seek shopping therapy, those comments are rude and insulting to me..not you tish.

But know this,
I am grown. I do with my money what I want with my money. I am fully responsible for all my purchases whether large or small. This purchase will not cause me to be in debt nor have the past ones or the future ones.

I wouldn't have posted what I spent, if I thought negative comments were going to come my way or if it was going to become a pissing contest. 

I spent what I spent because I can and did. No one on this forum should be judging anyone for their makeup purchases._

 

Girl please it's your money ...spend it how you so please....hell I wish $500 was our car payments...I would spend more damn money on mu LOL ...try $800 and $1000 ....Those are really hard checks to write every month...at least you spent it at one time on stuff you want....Enjoy your stuff!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Normally, I don't have a bad attitude on specktra and this post will stay up for about 2 minutes...

The people who are commenting on the top three buyers, like oh my god, it's a car note or seek shopping therapy, those comments are rude and insulting to me..not you tish.

But know this,
I am grown. I do with my money what I want with my money. I am fully responsible for all my purchases whether large or small. This purchase will not cause me to be in debt nor have the past ones or the future ones.

I wouldn't have posted what I spent, if I thought negative comments were going to come my way or if it was going to become a pissing contest. 

I spent what I spent because I can and did. No one on this forum should be judging anyone for their makeup purchases._

 

Woot! for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 *high fives ya* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Some days, I feel like I am gonna bail out the economy all by myself


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just shy of $100

Subtotal:CA$116.00
Discount:  CA$29.00
Tax (13 CA$11.31
Total:CA$98.31


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJChanel* 

 
_I made 4 orders over the past week. The total I spend on this sale is $1182.66 CAD. WOW,can you say I have a problem???lol
May be I'll post my huge haul pics after I receive all of them._

 
All I can say is


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 17, 2009)

We should just have an "F&F Sale Haul" picture thread.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Jun 17, 2009)

spent $50 even, i'm pretty proud of myself. i'm trying so save for the new collections.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_As the OP, I .. 
Thank you._

 
That rant was not aimed at you. I thought the poll was funny and creative.
Thank you for even thinking of it. 

Now, my rant is over, so ev1 come back and post what you spent, large, small or nothing.


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 17, 2009)

I spent $67.44 on one order after the discount and $104.84 on another after the discount.


----------



## sassyclassy (Jun 17, 2009)

Subtotal:CA$87.00
Friends and Family Discount:CA$21.76
Shipping/Handling:CA$0.00 (FREE STANDARD)
Tax (13.000%)CA$8.49
Total:CA$73.73

13% tax..that's probably one of the highest anywhere! *sigh..


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 17, 2009)

US $132.50 
                                        Discount (25%)             - US $33.13                                         
Shipping               FREE                                            
Sales Tax (7.25%)               US $7.20





               US $106.57


----------



## charnels (Jun 17, 2009)

Subtotal             US $108.50
Discount (25%)  US $27.14
Shipping                 FREE
Sales Tax (7%)   US $5.70
Total                   *US $87.06*


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 17, 2009)

After the discount, I ended up spending $117 which I guess isn't too bad.

man oh man I wish I could've spent more though - I guess I'll have to wait until the after christmas f&f sale.


----------



## candycane80 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gosh I wanted to spend more than I did, my ideal amount was $200-$250, but I was a good girl!        $185.50 before discount down to $150.77.    BOOOOO for self control!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2009)

Spent = $284.00
Discount = -$71.01
Tax = None
Shipping = Free
Total = $212.93

and I came in under budget.


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 18, 2009)

Ugh... went WAY over budjet!  Went back* 3 times*!!

1st order
 *Subtotal   **US $267.00* 
Discount (25%)  *  - US $66.79* *Total* *US $213.35* 


2nd order

 *Subtotal  * *                                         US $112.00* 
Discount (25%)  *  - US $28.02*
*Total* *US $87.32* 


3rd order

*Subtotal  **                                         US $127.00*
Discount (25%)  *  - US $31.77*
 *Total* *US $99.02* 

 GRAND TOTALS
Subtotal  $  506.00
discount  $  126.58

* TOTAL     $   379.42*

wow!!  what a difference!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
(but I still didn't get everything I want!)

But - one thing i did just notice= my first order has been shipped!  yipee!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










and something else - 2 items say "*backordered*" on my third order!  Anyone else have this problem?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It didnt say this when I placed the order.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jun 18, 2009)

I was a good girl this go round. 


Subtotal US  - $89.00
Discount (25%) - US $22.26
Shipping    FREE
Sales Tax (6%) US- $4.00
Subtotal US - $70.74
Gift Card Redemption US - $5.86
Credit Card Redemption US - *$64.88*


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 18, 2009)

Subtotal: $85.50
Discount: -$21.38
Shipping: FREE
Sales Tax 7.25%: $4.65
Total: $68.77

Not bad. I actually shouldn't have spent that much but I couldn't resist LOL. I regret not getting Painterly Paint Pot but, eh. Can't go back.


----------



## User27 (Jun 18, 2009)

Total spent is $10,785.70 excluding riss and HeatherLouWho at est. $200 a piece. I will refrain from doing a top buyers list as I see some people got hated on because of the amount spent. 

Please know like ThePerfectScore stated, it was done in jest and was never really supposed to be taken seriously. I'm really happy she even started this thread as me doing the math is the closest I get to come to buying from this sale despite having $500 put to the side for this.

Face2Mac, I wasn't trying to make you a target nor anyone else. I was as prepared to do damage then my fiance's uncle passed away Saturday and my plans got changed. Our plans got shifted and we put the money towards round trip tickets, shuttle transportation to and from, hotel in PA and his food accomodations while out there. I was trying to get people excited about what they were receiving and was playing little miss comedy girl and trying to not worry as much about my fiance flying with all that AirFrance being on the news lately and just if he was going to be alright. Not stuff you really want to burden people with and I turned to an amazing sale thread MAC_Whore had going on so I didn't do massive damage and darn it! she had Parrot at a great price with some other items. Please know I never wanted to put you through cruel treatment just wanted people to enjoy in what I wasn't going to be able to and I guess some of the jokes were taken badly. 

I promise you this was my Saturday.......

Flight 6489, departs at 10:09 AM 
From: Baltimore, MD(BWI)
Departs: Mon, Jun 15, 2009 at 10:09 AM 
To: New York City, NY(JFK)
Arrives: 11:22 AM on Mon, Jun 15, 2009 
(1hr 13min) 

Layover: New York City 
(1hr 37min) 
Delta Air Lines

Flight 6701, departs at 12:59 PM 
From: New York City, NY(JFK)
Departs: Mon, Jun 15, 2009 at 12:59 PM 
To: Pittsburgh, PA(PIT)
Arrives: 2:57 PM on Mon, Jun 15, 2009 
(1hr 58min) 

Total trip time: 4hr 48min 

Flight 
Round-trip ticket : $232.90 
Passengers: 1 
Booking fee: $0.00 
Subtotal: $232.90 
Total price: $232.90 
Total charged to your credit card $232.90 

SuperShuttle Reservation

Departure Itinerary (To the Airport) 
Confirmation Number: 7898*** 
Pickup Date/Time: 6/15/2009 7:39 AM - 6/15/2009 7:54 AM 
Arrival Itinerary (From the Airport) 
Confirmation Number: 7898***

It's been a really depressing past few days and I wanted to see people hyper and happy. I got to see the posts from peoples' first pigment buys, first big hauls and just was happy to see people so wound up....I always get hyper and happy when I buy too. It's like contagious and I swear to God, I'm excited for everybody and I'm not judgemental like that really. My fiance is really leniant and I own stuff I haven't even touched yet and we have a routine of hitting the CCO every couple of weeks to do some damage so I'm grateful for everything he does for me. I do notice I buy just to buy so I'd be a hypocrate to tell someone they have a shopping problem when I'm the same way. Currently I'm on a every blue/green eyeshadow and I've still been on a massive fluidline binge despite me not touching half of them yet. I'd say I'm worse then half the people on here because some of my stuff is still untouched and I got to a stage of collecting instead which I'm trying to work on a little. I'm sorry if anybody got slandered as I was just trying to see other people happy when I wasn't having the best of days...it actually cheered me up. I want everybody to not dwell on this post and keep posting their numbers and I'll keep the jokes to myself and be the accountant.

Miss Sha....your sig made me go find that cd in my book and I forgot how awesome Samson was.

ThePerfectScore...this post has been a blast and took my mind off of what was going on here some and just thank you.

The top buyers...I'm sorry if anybody, including myself, made you feel bad for being able to shop. I would have been $500 deep in eyeshadows, pigments and palettes if I could have been. I told MAC_Whore to make sure she shopped enough for the both of us as she was really understanding as to why I was on and off so frequently.

Tish, I never expected you to buy a couple thousand dollars of lipsticks, just thought you'd be amused at the idea of someone mock hypnotizing you because it seems like you like red lipsticks. 

I'm sorry to anybody I offended and post your numbers darn it! Last day of the sale! I will stick to being the accountant and I still want to see the outcome dagnabit.


----------



## User27 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheCollector* 

 
_2 items say "*backordered*" on my third order! Anyone else have this problem?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It didnt say this when I placed the order._

 
I haven't had it happen firsthand on their website but it's usually a supply and demand issue. Like they don't have enough of an item due to the amount that item was ordered. I'd call them in the morning via the online number or do a live chat to find out the soonest time that item will be back in stock. Some companies, it's usually a few days so don't stress just hit them up in the AM chica and they'll let you know the time frame. You got your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because I have a feeling you went on a piggy raid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw the message in the counterfeit forum and it was adorable madam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was hella wound up and let some newb seller piss me off during bad times; be back when my fiance is situated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems like the UK one does try to clean it up some cuz Bella, Angie and I can all go on reporting sprees and have them yanked down in 24 hours. You gotta love MAC sales where you don't have to scrutenize every detail of the item and you can just bask in how prettiful it is.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_ 
The top buyers...I'm sorry if anybody, including myself, made you feel bad for being able to shop. I would have been $500 deep in eyeshadows, pigments and palettes if I could have been. I told MAC_Whore to make sure she shopped enough for the both of us as she was really understanding as to why I was on and off so frequently.

I'm sorry to anybody I offended and post your numbers darn it! Last day of the sale! I will stick to being the accountant and I still want to see the outcome dagnabit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wasn't offended hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People are always going to make judgments and what not, but that's life.. Nothing you can do about it. I don't let it bother me, and other people shouldn't either..

I'm lucky enough to be in a comfortable position where i can splurge on this sale, plus like i said it would have costs $1000+ over here!

Am I bad for wanting to go back again?? Been resisting the temptation but got the 24hrs left email and started to panic!! Hahaha

I wasn't here to rub it in


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Tish, I never expected you to buy a couple thousand dollars of lipsticks, just thought you'd be amused at the idea of someone mock hypnotizing you because it seems like you like red lipsticks. 




_

 
No offense should be taken....I already have over 200+ MAC l/s and l/g combined I think I'm gonna hold firm ....I like face2Mac need more lips...Mind you this total does not count my bu's.....


----------



## meika79 (Jun 18, 2009)

US $197.50 
Discount (25%)- US $49.40 
Shipping  FREE 
Sales Tax (7%). US $10.38 
US $158.48  ♥

It would have been more but some of you guys bought up all the Painterly Paint Pots.


----------



## User27 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SometimesTheyComeBack* 

 
_I wasn't offended hun!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People are always going to make judgments and what not, but that's life.. Nothing you can do about it. I don't let it bother me, and other people shouldn't either..

I'm lucky enough to be in a comfortable position where i can splurge on this sale, plus like i said it would have costs $1000+ over here!

Am I bad for wanting to go back again?? Been resisting the temptation but got the 24hrs left email and started to panic!! Hahaha

I wasn't here to rub it in_

 
Thank you madam. I just got that e-mail like an hour ago and this sale is an amazing deal for people in places outside of the US and Canada. Usually a lot of people are left paying an arm and a leg to buy items overseas. In all honesty, I'd be jumping at the free shipping alone with you being in Australia...too costly the rest of the year. I don't discuss what I buy on here because I'm afraid people will think I'm weird for buying some of the things I do. I joined to help the counterfeit thread but also to read reviews because of a single eyeshadow addiction...would like to make better purchases for myself then jump because of how it looks in the pot. I wish I had seen Shimmers' post about the Metal-X eyeshadows because they just hit my CCO beginning of this month and I like 2 out of 4 purchased. I'm finding I need to learn the end result beforehand and luckily MissResha has videos about organizing makeup that I really need to put into effect. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No offense should be taken....I already have over 200+ MAC l/s and l/g combined I think I'm gonna hold firm ....I like face2Mac need more lips...Mind you this total does not count my bu's.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm just now finding out other people have back ups on here. There's certain eyeshadows I'm like that with....MES, blue eyeshadows (why you Electric Eel and not Clarity?!), sweet sage fluidline (I freaked when I saw it on the disc. list)....random behind items.

There definitely something that goes on with me but I don't jump at the new lines they come out with. New addiction has been the Liquidlast Liners...bought Fuschia-ism (which kicks a$$)....next thing I know I've got 5 of the things despite me loving fluidlines. Let me know when you figure out the shopping habits of individuals please because my fiance thinks I'm as weird as him and his mistress the 360. XD


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Thank you madam. I just got that e-mail like an hour ago and this sale is an amazing deal for people in places outside of the US and Canada. Usually a lot of people are left paying an arm and a leg to buy items overseas. In all honesty, I'd be jumping at the free shipping alone with you being in Australia...too costly the rest of the year. I don't discuss what I buy on here because I'm afraid people will think I'm weird for buying some of the things I do. I joined to help the counterfeit thread but also to read reviews because of a single eyeshadow addiction...would like to make better purchases for myself then jump because of how it looks in the pot. I wish I had seen Shimmers' post about the Metal-X eyeshadows because they just hit my CCO beginning of this month and I like 2 out of 4 purchased. I'm finding I need to learn the end result beforehand and luckily MissResha has videos about organizing makeup that I really need to put into effect. _

 
Ohh i wish we had CCO's over here, they sound soo amazing, i think i would die going into one! Hahaha

I still have to pay for mail forwarding but it's only an extra 30-50 though.. Still beats buying it over here! 

But I am tempted to make another smaller order and get it consolidated to ship here. Just want a couple of brushes & paint pot..


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 18, 2009)

I only spent about $66 total, but I want to buy more. And I know I shouldn't.


----------



## Kalico (Jun 18, 2009)

*Casadalinnis *I thought your posts were very amusing! I'm sorry you couldn't take part in this sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I WISH I could have splurged like some of you did!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well there's always the winter sale....


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

Winter sale like this past January, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok, Casa, I admit I was a little sensitive and it is that time of month, TMI. I really don't get upset about most things, especially on here. Sorry about your loss and don't stop being funny on here. 

Keep posting you guys, 

What will be the the total amount $12,000, hmm.


----------



## mteach3 (Jun 18, 2009)

US $81.00
Discount (25%)- US $20.27
Shipping FREE 
Sales Tax (0%)- US $0.00
US $60.73


I was actually gonna spend more but I had to put stuff back since I have to buy Father's Day gifts and upcoming Birthday gifts....man if only I had an unlimited supply of money


----------



## Ursula (Jun 18, 2009)

$127.00 with free Shipping and Handling.  I thought I did pretty darn good on that!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Winter sale like this past January, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ok, Casa, I admit I was a little sensitive and it is that time of month, TMI. I really don't get upset about most things, especially on here. Sorry about your loss and don't stop being funny on here. 

Keep posting you guys, 

What will be the the total amount $12,000, hmm._

 
lol...Thats like my husband...if he sees me come in with a lot of shopping bags...He looks at the calender before he asks me any questions about what or how much I spent...If it's that time of the month he will wait until the next week to ask me ....because he knows PMS theraphy should not be questioned PERIOD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There will be severe verbal consequences!!


----------



## Birgit (Jun 18, 2009)

I sold some of the stuff I dont use, soooo I had a lot to spend....

US $498.50
Discount (25%)- 
US $124.64
ShippingFREE
Sales Tax (6.75%)
US $25.32
Total $399.18 

Second order.......

US $88.50
Discount (25%)- 
US $22.13
ShippingFREE
Sales Tax (6.75%)
US $4.47
Total $70.84

Grand total $470,02...

Cant wait to get my goodies...


----------



## shimegami (Jun 18, 2009)

Subtotal  $168.50
Discount  -$42.14
Shipping   Free
Tax (4.5) $5.68

Total       $132.04


When I first went through and added everything I wanted to my cart I was way over $500.  It was so hard to par down!  There's so much more I want!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay I broke down on the last day and bought a couple more small things:






US $27.50Discount (25%)- US $6.88ShippingUS $5.00Sales Tax (6.25%)US $1.60
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $27.22


----------



## User27 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sale amount is at $11,827.19 excluding riss and HeatherLouWhos' est. $200 a piece. 7 hours and 20 minutes left to go and the sale is over. Ze countdown is on!


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 18, 2009)

After discount, $150...which is MUCH better than what I spent during the last sale


----------



## coquetayloca (Jun 18, 2009)

All I am saying is that I learned that MAC has a $500 limit per order...


----------



## User27 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_





All I am saying is that I learned that MAC has a $500 limit per order..._

 
That's why you break it down into multiple orders. All you do is go through checkout for the one when you've reached the $500 limit, then go back and start a whole new order. Sure you'll have 2 seperate orders but you get to buy more. Has anyone figured out why the heck MAC uses such big boxes even when it's smaller orders? And the world may never know...... XD


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 18, 2009)

y'all they squeeze another $66.36 outta me... I am so done. Laid Back BlushCreme- $18
Ambering Rose- $18
Pro Palette Eye shadow 4- $3.50
Pro Palette Refill: $11
Electric Eel
Orange
Parfait Amour
Chrome Yellow

Subtotal: $83.50
Discount: $20.88
Shipping Free
Tax: 6% ... so I am done!  
Already on top of my $230.12... how much is that?!?! I can't bare to add it all up haha.


----------



## openexpression (Jun 18, 2009)

Time to add mine to the pot...

First order:






US $278.50Discount (25%)- US $69.65ShippingFREESales Tax (0%)US $0.00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $208.85 
Second order:






US $378.50Discount (25%)- US $94.64ShippingFREESales Tax (0%)US $0.00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $283.86


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 18, 2009)

I actually didn't do too bad:

 Subtotal                US $215.00

Discount (25%)     - US $53.76
Standard Shipping    US $0.00
Sales Tax (8.75%)    US $14.10

Total   US $175.34


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 18, 2009)

I think the MAC site is down for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm only allowing myself to spend 100.. and I have a gift card so that's included!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

it's down?? it's not working??


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2009)

not for me! I'm freaking out. I'll probably go to my friend's house and use his computer before time runs out.
It just won't load for me and it's not my connection or anything. 

I NEED MY 25% OFF NAO!!! *twitch*


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_it's down?? it's not working??_

 
It's working okay on my end. OMG, I've never seen so many SOLD OUT or Out of Stock on there in my life. A lot of people invested in refill pans over the eye shadow which was genius....$8.25 to $10.88. I cannot wait to see the haul pics to this cuz it's going to be f&*%ing crazy.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2009)

does it end 12 am EST?


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

I checked their original e-mail with Mr. Sumo Man and they just say dates. At 4:34 pm I received another e-mail from them saying there was only 12 hours left. I'm checking the website for you as we speak.

Edit *Save 25% on all online purchases on MACCOSMETICS.COM. Use offer code SAVE25 at checkout. Offer is valid from June 16 - 18 on orders shipped to United States addresses only. Offer is not applied to Viva Glam products or the purchase of MAC Cosmetics gift and egift cards.

That's all it says on SUMO info on their site as well.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 19, 2009)

More than I should have, less than I wanted.


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_does it end 12 am EST?_

 
My friend bought a couple of fluidlines and eye shadows a couple of weeks ago from the Going, Going Gone section and they were shipped from Maryland. Most of the boxes I've received were from here as well which would mean it probably is EST and it's 11:28 pm here. I would rape your friends' or neighbors' computer for what it was worth and quickly madamoiselle. Clear the cookies after you've ordered though so your data from your CC isn't left on the persons comp.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_does it end 12 am EST?_

 
yes that is what my email said


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 19, 2009)

<.< Going on two days now that my order has been placed and still the status is "Pending" on everything, what gives?? I've never ordered anything online, is this normal?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_not for me! I'm freaking out. I'll probably go to my friend's house and use his computer before time runs out.
It just won't load for me and it's not my connection or anything. 

I NEED MY 25% OFF NAO!!! *twitch*_

 
try going thru a link ...sometimes I have to


M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 19, 2009)

It is normal during the sale, they even say it on the website that normal processing times are 1-2 days, and now they are up to 5 days. I ordered Monday evening/midnight and just today it said it was shipped/ready to be shipped.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_try going thru a link ...sometimes I have to


M·A·C Cosmetics | Offering a large selection of makeup, skin care products, and nail care items. Also offering cosmetic accessories_

 
Still didn't work. I guess I won't be buying anything. Less than 20 minutes left for me.


Is it dumb that I actually feel like crying right now?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

what can I do to help...what mssg are you getting


----------



## lalunia (Jun 19, 2009)

I log on to Specktra, check out of posts and what do I do next? Place another order with MAC, even though I'm a poor college student with the need of a new wardrobe, not more makeup. 

Judging by the poll, I still did well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My balance after the discount on both was about 140


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 19, 2009)

I also thought it's 12 PM EST but somehow the discount code still works for me now and it's 10:15 PM which equates 12:15 AM EST.

So here's what I end up spending...

Subtotal: $581.50
Discount: $145.37
Tax: $21.80
Total: CA $457.93


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_what can I do to help...what mssg are you getting_

 
I can't get on the website. I use IE and I'll get that "IE cannot connect" message. Maybe my wallet and my computer have some little secret partnership, because they do NOT want me buying any more MAC!

I really do appreciate all the help you've given me, though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hummm that weird I use IE too and I am getting right on...must be your connection...if you need me to do it for you let me know


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll send you a PM with the info if you could!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok hurry you have 22 mins


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 19, 2009)

My total that I spent today is $42.30! I bought Reflects Antiqued Gold and Mutiny pigment.


----------



## riss (Jun 19, 2009)

I ended up placing 3 orders by the time it was over


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Once upon a time, there was a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and people were giddy for even a week before this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. We're talking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. People were even like eff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




because this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was that big. People were going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after they ordered doing a countdown to when they would receive their new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You would have thought it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 had come to town. People were excited, just on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that they finally got to own some of the items that they had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for so long. People were probably willing to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any significant other that stood in their way of them getting their new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Okay, we all know I could drag this out immensely but I'm also addicted to emoticons. It 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the mind, I know. The sale numbers are at $16,742.24 plus a guaranteed $400 from riss and HeatherLouWho. So we're talking a minimum $17,142.24 plus people that didn't post numbers outright or didn't leave an accurate number to be added. 






 to all and damn, ya'll got yo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 19, 2009)

Its so nerve racking when u don't know what time zone...I just ended up throwing some random things in my cart lol

I spent about 165. I found a birthday check I forgot about


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Chocolategoddes got in too...she needs to post her totals


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_Its so nerve racking when u don't know what time zone...I just ended up throwing some random things in my cart lol

I spent about 165. I found a birthday check I forgot about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you have a previous order or is $165 your total amount? I swear it would be much amazing to see $15,000 there but either way, people did some massive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ing. I'm gonna be stuck on these blasted emoticons the rest of the night. I need to be like my special friend Ed here and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it out of my system.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sure it reached over that...you know most people didn't post what they spent...it's more poll posts than actual counts

367 peps posted on the poll


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2009)

Tish saved the day! WOOHOO! 

I only bought 3 brushes: 187,239,219 (all currently out of stock!)

I spent $47.66 after the discount and my gift card.


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you madamoiselle and congrats on getting on it in time. Number is updated and damn, I wish people would have all posted their numbers. I seriously am wound up about haul pics and you all eliminated Pollinator hardore...thing is like TKO'd with his other partners in crime. Did notice you all bought out Queen Bee and left the other two. I expected the whole Honey section to be gone.


----------



## karmom (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, I did bought Queen Bee! It was much fun hauling at this sale with this blog and especially this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1st order:

*Subtotal* 
Discount (25%)
Standard Shipping
Sales Tax (7.75%)
*US $88.00
- US $22.02
US $0.00
US $5.11
**Total* *US $71.09*

2nd order:

*Subtotal* 
Discount (25%)
Standard Shipping
Sales Tax (7.75%)
*US $102.00
- US $25.51
US $0.00
US $5.92
**Total* *US $82.41*

Total for both orders came to $153.50


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for adding the numbers madam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ThePerfectScore put together one heck of a thread and I've loved it too...I never would have thought of that poll. I'm wondering if the Queen Bee lipglass will smell like vanilla like a lot of their lipglasses do. That would be genius if they marketed it with a smell and taste of honey for the collection.

MAC should have consulted me before making these lipglasses dagnabit. I'll work on that patent in the morning MAC.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 19, 2009)

how am I $4 shy of $300?????? That doesnt include all the stuff i got from the cco.... i ned an intervention.. hide my debit card and computer....


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_how am I $4 shy of $300?????? That doesnt include all the stuff i got from the cco.... i ned an intervention.. hide my debit card and computer...._

 
I'm going to make you feel a million times better about this. There are people with families that work at MAC and you just helped them support their families. You also got to buy really pretty products that will make you feel a million times better when you're having a bad day....it's like a genie in a bottle except the bottle is a cute compact or a tube of glittery goodness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   If we hid your computer, you wouldn't be able to make awesome threads like this. See, it's a win-lose situation.

Come to the dark side...we have eye shadows in a wide variety of colors though some look amazingly similar. I will figure this part of the mystery out eventually.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 19, 2009)

Have we got a F&F haul thread yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would love to see all this make-up


----------



## darklocke (Jun 19, 2009)

I kinda just wanna say... I love you guys!


----------



## Miz Pina (Jun 19, 2009)

Subtotal US $214.00 
Discount (25%) - US $53.53 
Shipping FREE 
Sales Tax (5%) US $7.99 

Total US $168.46 

I forgot to add a few things and couldn't find enough to plus it up for the free shipping to justify a 2nd order...

Actually, if the sale had been in store, my wallet probably  would be a lot lighter. Online only really made me think about my order way more than if I had gone in with my list and then impulsed a bunch more. And I definitely would've been back more than once. So I think I actually saved a lot more than 25%! Shopaholic logic!


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SometimesTheyComeBack* 

 
_Have we got a F&F haul thread yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would love to see all this make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Some people ordered early on the Canadian sale and probably got their stuff, maybe even listed pics. I'm anxious to see who has the same taste as me. You can judge a person's character by the intelligence they put towards their make up. I have no intelligence, hence me buying eye shadows by color schemes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I kinda just wanna say... I love you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love that make up makes everyone bond on here. It's like one of those I love you too man! moments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you feel the love tonight can be the Style Warriors bonding song for this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miz Pina* 

 
_Actually, if the sale had been in store, my wallet probably would be a lot lighter. Online only really made me think about my order way more than if I had gone in with my list and then impulsed a bunch more. And I definitely would've been back more than once. So I think I actually saved a lot more than 25%! Shopaholic logic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the numbers madamoiselle and the number is updated. That lipstick in your avatar pic is freaking GORGEOUS.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SometimesTheyComeBack* 

 
_Have we got a F&F haul thread yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would love to see all this make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Someone should start on before there's ten million separate threads. I would love to see them all in one place.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 19, 2009)

Late I know but here goes

US $94.00
Discount (25%)- US $23.51
ShippingFREE
Sales Tax (7%)
US $4.94


----------



## Tainaeyez (Jun 19, 2009)

My budget was $50, but i was going to pay $7 for shipping, and i figure anything over $60 was free shipping so i decided to add to it to get the free shipping and i had a friend who also order something with my order. So when everything is done, i basically spent $59 out of pocket, so instead of giving $7 for shipping, i was able to get it in a product..... wise decision i may say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  US $86.50 Discount (25%) - US $21.64 Shipping FREE Sales Tax (8.125%) US $5.27 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------  US $70.13


----------



## Tainaeyez (Jun 19, 2009)

My budget was $50, but i was going to pay $7 for shipping, and i figure anything over $60 was free shipping so i decided to add to it to get the free shipping and i had a friend who also order something with my order. So when everything is done, i basically spent $59 out of pocket, so instead of giving $7 for shipping, i was able to get it in a product..... wise decision i may say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  US $86.50 Discount (25%) - US $21.64 Shipping FREE Sales Tax (8.125%) US $5.27 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------  US $70.13


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Number is officially updated and I can't wait to see haul pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get to send ninja cat after everyone who ordered Queen Bee before MAC got my patent information for honey scent and flavor.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/p...7/#post1681789

Started the SUMO F&F Haul thread!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 19, 2009)

I did good! lol I want so much more though.

Subtotal: $62.00
Discount (25%): $15.50
Shipping: $7.00
Sales Tax(0%): $0.00
Total: $53.50


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jun 19, 2009)

Order #1
*Subtotal* US -$85.50
Discount (25%) - US $21.38
Standard Shipping - FREE
Sales Tax (5%) - US $3.20
*Total* *US $67.32*

Order #2
*Subtotal* - US $87.00
Discount (25%) - US $21.75
Standard Shipping - FREE
Sales Tax (5%) - US $3.26
*Total* *US $68.51*

*Grand total = $135.83*

So worth it! I got my first package yesterday. Still waiting on the second order, which is "pending."

I'll post pics when the second package arrives (hopefully tomorrow, come on MAC!)


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 19, 2009)

My package isn't here yet, but I got confirmation that it's been shipped


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Numbers have been updated and now people get all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




waiting on their 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you all don't post pics, I'll be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then she'll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you within an inch of your life. You all will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for mercy by the end of it. You all have to be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and here is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and show off all your goodies. 







or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if you're a lightweight who will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




flat on your face and yeah, don't be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as it's very unbecoming when we're all supposed to be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




right now.

Ya'll better be getting your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on and be proud and stand up and say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am now thinking I need serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with this emoticon thing, it's as addictive as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ummm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for tolerating it. It's a real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moment but hopefully it'll be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




soon and I'm hoping it doesn't come to this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.







 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 once again on your new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ Ok talk about Smiley Overkill.com ....That is hard to look at let alone read


----------



## laguayaca (Jun 19, 2009)

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Kid1US $11.00
Eye Shadow 
Shade: Pollinator1US $14.50
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Tempting1US $11.00
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Carbon1US $11.00
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Sketch1US $11.00
Mineralize Skinfinish 
Shade: Soft And Gentle1US $27.00
US $85.50
Discount (25%)- US $21.38
ShippingFREE
Sales Tax (0%)US $0.00
US $64.12


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^ I'm going to therapy for emoticon abuse and to work on my cleptomania regarding the theft of those douches. I'll probably be put in a 12 step program where they repeatedly tell me to put the douche down. I'm scared because I don't know what my life will become. I mean first they'll take away the douches but the emoticons too?! I don't know if I'm strong enough and I'm afraid other parts of my body might become a little stong too. It just all seems like one big ordeal to try and beat at the same time.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 19, 2009)

^^Well, I laughed. at both post, Casa. 

But douches, you should go for the perfumes, clepto.


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: *Carbon*   1    US $11.00_

 
People it says Carbon there so that's yet another vote in Carbon's favor. Black Tied really doesn't hold anything over Carbon's head. Yeah, it's got glitter.....that doesn't really show up when applied. My advice, get the VS Fierce that has better color to it, and buy Carbon that you'll actually want to keep around. People buy Carbon for a reason, because it rocks compared to Black Tied and it's disappointing a$$. XD


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Try hard......please

Is your Ticker saying you are trying to loose 555 lbs....? Am I reading that correct_

 
I'm going to catch so much heat for this. I just watched this movie What's Eating Gilbert Grape and was like if anybody ever sees the pic of the woman that was in that movie, they'll never feel bad about themselves again. The woman in that pic was supposedly like 675 pounds and tell me what person is going to feel bad about themselves after looking at that?  

It's good to become healthy but not good to obsess with it....takes you backwards with what you want. Yes, it's rude to even put a ticker but someone will look at it and be like god, I have it so much better than that person. There are some girls on this site that are clearly unhappy that they're not the perfect 10 but damn neither am I or probably half of us. I read this More to Love post this person had written and just felt bad for the person so I altered my profile. I don't know if it's against Specktra rules but I didn't do it out of cruelty, just to make people feel way better than what they were.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I'm going to catch so much heat for this. I just watched this movie What's Eating Gilbert Grape and was like if anybody ever sees the pic of the woman that was in that movie, they'll never feel bad about themselves again. The woman in that pic was supposedly like 675 pounds and tell me what person is going to feel bad about themselves after looking at that? 

It's good to become healthy but not good to obsess with it....takes you backwards with what you want. Yes, it's rude to even put a ticker but someone will look at it and be like god, I have it so much better than that person. There are some girls on this site that are clearly unhappy that they're not the perfect 10 but damn neither am I or probably half of us. I read this More to Love post this person had written and just felt bad for the person so I altered my profile. I don't know if it's against Specktra rules but I didn't do it out of cruelty, just to make people feel way better than what they were._

 

I love that movie.....I was just about to throw a whole bunch of support your way...and tell you good job for wanting to become healthy and not being ashamed of it....


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_^^Well, I laughed. at both post, Casa. 

But douches, you should go for the perfumes, clepto._

 





 Rite Aid security keeps them locked and are too familiar with me for me to get away with it. Come to think of it, Walgreen's and CVS keep an active watch on me too. My picture is plastered behind the counter of two Rite Aid's and the one CVS so it's getting harder to even approach the fem care section. Perfumes would have a longer lasting effect...like when I knew I wasn't feeling fresh, I could just use the perfume to mask it.

Thank you because I was facing one hell of a dilemma. I wonder if there's a lot of jail time associated for a bottle of Sensuous...usually the douches only land me community service and a promise not to return to that location.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_^^Well, I laughed. at both post, Casa. 

But douches, you should go for the perfumes, clepto._

 

She likes the Fresh Vinegar & Water Smell ...she transfers them to a spray bottle...instant perfume....


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She likes the Fresh Vinegar & Water Smell ...she transfers them to a spray bottle...instant perfume...._

 
Better be the size of a Tresseme bottle because those little 16 oz. bottles aren't working any more. Too small and sometimes I grab for the Fix + when I'm in a rush. I know the Fix + is great on my brushes but I don't see it fixing that problem. I'd be buying MAC out if I found out that stuff was universal all over...would get me off the Rite Aid watch list too.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_Subtotal      US $279.00
Discount (25%)     - US $69.77
Shipping     FREE
Sales Tax (5%)     US $10.46
Total     US $219.69



[email protected] ppl's tax percentage. i thought MINE was too high LOL_

 
Can't wait to see your haul video.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Didn't do the damage that I wanted to do because of the economy.... 
Subtotal:           US $81.50
Discount (25%)- US $20.40
ShippingFREE
Sales Tax (6%)   US $3.66
Total:              US $64.76


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok...Here's my haul. I am now officially on a no-buy til Christmas. 

Order 1:

 *Subtotal                  **US $183.00* 
Discount (25%)*       - US $45.76*
  Standard Shipping   *US $0.00*
      Sales Tax (0%)*       US $0.00* *
Total* *US $137.24

*Order 2:

 *Subtotal                  **US $268.50* 
Discount (25%)*       - US $67.15*
  Standard Shipping   *US $0.00*
      Sales Tax (0%)*       US $0.00* *
Total* *US $201.35

*Order 3:

 *Subtotal                  **US $160.50* 
Discount (25%)*       - US $40.13*
  Standard Shipping   *US $0.00*
      Sales Tax (0%)*       US $0.00* *
Total* *US $120.37

*Order 4:

 *Subtotal                  **US $140.50*
Discount (25%)*       - US $35.14*
  Standard Shipping   *US $0.00*
      Sales Tax (0%)*       US $0.00* *
Total* *US $105.36

TOTAL OF ALL FOUR ORDERS:

   $752.50
-$188.18 (25% discount)

  $564.32 TOTAL 






*


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 20, 2009)

ok girls!!  I got my first order today!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Are we supposed to post pics here?   Here is one (mind you I have 2 more orders coming!  This one I ordered on the pre-order day so the rest will be awhile)






I guess I need to take one with em out of the boxes?? Let me know.

I'll tell ya though- i'm not happy with that large bag!


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love that movie.....I was just about to throw a whole bunch of support your way...and tell you good job for wanting to become healthy and not being ashamed of it...._


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ yeah I got over that momemt quick lol


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 20, 2009)

I am so confused over the douche joke


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 20, 2009)

Trust me it's a nasty subject that you are better off avoiding


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 20, 2009)

lol... yeah, you're right, sorry I asked....


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheCollector* 

 
_ok girls!!  I got my first order today!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Are we supposed to post pics here?   Here is one (mind you I have 2 more orders coming!  This one I ordered on the pre-order day so the rest will be awhile)

I guess I need to take one with em out of the boxes?? Let me know.

*I'll tell ya though- i'm not happy with that large bag!*_

 

Why didn't you like it? I was close to ordering it, but I went with the medium Zebra bag instead.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 20, 2009)

^I saw the zebra bag in store yesterday, it's really pretty, prettiest of the bunch....great choice!!


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Normally, I don't have a bad attitude on specktra and this post will stay up for about 2 minutes...

The people who are commenting on the top three buyers, like oh my god, it's a car note or seek shopping therapy, those comments are rude and insulting to me..not you tish.

But know this,
I am grown. I do with my money what I want with my money. I am fully responsible for all my purchases whether large or small. This purchase will not cause me to be in debt nor have the past ones or the future ones.

I wouldn't have posted what I spent, if I thought negative comments were going to come my way or if it was going to become a pissing contest. 

I spent what I spent because I can and did. No one on this forum should be judging anyone for their makeup purchases._

 
I agree.  I know if money was not an issue, many of us would spend a whole lot more. I know I would.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Total spent is $10,785.70 excluding riss and HeatherLouWho at est. $200 a piece. I will refrain from doing a top buyers list as I see some people got hated on because of the amount spent. 

.........(took out part of quote so that my post would be shorter....)

I'm sorry to anybody I offended and post your numbers darn it! Last day of the sale! I will stick to being the accountant and I still want to see the outcome dagnabit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
So sorry to hear about your family's lose.  I will pray for your family, fiance and you.  I know you will be blessed later to get all the goodies you so desire.  I couldn't spend much due to no job and the economy, but when that great job comes thru and I put some money aside I will have fun during the next sale...plus I should be down to a few lippies by then and I will buy the ones needed to raise the balance. (lol).


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_^I saw the zebra bag in store yesterday, it's really pretty, prettiest of the bunch....great choice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh...Thanks!!! I was on the fence between the zebra and the tiger bag, and it's hard to pick when you haven't seen them in person...but I feel much better about my choice now!!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I spent $280 during the Sale!  Worth every penny too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Can't wait for the stuff to arrive!  Enjoy your goodies everyone!


----------



## User27 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NappyMACDiva3* 

 
_So sorry to hear about your family's lose. I will pray for your family, fiance and you. I know you will be blessed later to get all the goodies you so desire. I couldn't spend much due to no job and the economy, but when that great job comes thru and I put some money aside I will have fun during the next sale...plus I should be down to a few lippies by then and I will buy the ones needed to raise the balance. (lol)._

 
That was amazingly sweet of you. We got stuck having to deal with changes in estate issue and it's just blah! I don't how people go from a funeral to having to settle estates within a few days...it's morbid to me and makes people seem like vultures. He's been back home since a couple days ago and all has been normal again. I'm used to people passing away as usually I'm a nursing assistant but employment is dastardlt here. 

He's doing remarkably well so we're not struggling and we raid that CCO every couple weeks like clockwork. Should have seen the girl Brittany's face when he asked her how it is I can spend two hours in that store. She looked him dead in the eye and was like well, you've been buying your video games for an hour so that's what we go through with our make up. I died. As of this point, he knows leave me there, let me chill with them and he can go off and do his own thing there; just leave me the bank card. 

You watch Resha's videos too. I loved the organization one where she showed how she came to organize her collection and what gave her space. Did notice she had the Manish Arora palette unused(!) which I know she has to have a backup of Nylon then. Gotta love where the dog steps in like it's the star of the video...thought it was hella cute. She does the CCO or finds online bargains too; I hadn't really paid attention to the Specktra/youtube hype before her. She's got a level head and finds deals I know I wouldn't find....plus can pull off the Sea & Sky 10 times better than I can.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MelodyAngel : Your pic looks spectacular and close ups so suit you. Just wanted to say hey, I saw a change because darn it, it seems like I see you with a new wish list every week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pic looks amazing madamoiselle.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 20, 2009)

Let me first begin by saying that this MAC Online Sale was not unlike  Boston's _Filene's Basement _Sale on wedding dresses!!!  

Feel free to include your own "Music Soundtrack" to this scene below!









_AHHHHHHHHHH!!!_










This kind of phenomenon could only happen amongst a _Highly Evolved Species!
_




_As a footnote: That would've been *me *wiped out on the floor there, about to become ROADKILL!
_

Would it have killed some of you to have saved me some of the Cremestick Pearl Lipliners... 

...or maybe even just one of the Lip Pencils in _Quarts???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

_I know...I know...Don't even say it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Anyway this is what I was able to get by the good graces of the Gods!
_Although half of this stuff is on backorder!
_


Eye Shadow in Buckwheat = US $14.50
318 Retractable Lip Brush = US $21.00
227 Large Fluff Brush = US $30.00
228 Mini Shader Brush = US $19.50
138 Tapered Face Brush = US $52.00
134 Large Powder Brush = US $52.00
189 Face Brush = US $40.00
191 Square Foundation Brush = US $32.00
109 Small Contour Brush = US $32.00
Studio Stick Foundation = US $29.00
------------------------------------------------
Subtotal = US *$322.00*
Discount (25%) = US *$80.51*
Shipping = FREE
Sales Tax (8.25%) = US *$19.94*
Total = US *$261.43 
*
*




*


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStefanie711* 

 
_Order #1
Sales Tax (5%) - US $3.20

Order #2
Sales Tax (5%) - US $3.26
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Sales Tax (0%)    US $0.00_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NappyMACDiva3* 

 
_Sales Tax (6%)   US $3.66_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_      Sales Tax (0%)*       US $0.00*_

 

I've been looking around at others with "State Sales Tax Envy"!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Wow!*_


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ ITA, I have complete sales tax envy!

Anyways, here's mine. I definitely went way over budget. But my b'day is coming up, so I"ll just call it an early present to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Subtotal: CA$415.50
Discount: CA$103.92
Tax (12%): CA$37.39
Total: CA$348.97


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Ooh...Thanks!!! I was on the fence between the zebra and the tiger bag, and it's hard to pick when you haven't seen them in person...but I feel much better about my choice now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You'll LOVE it!!! It looks very chic & good size!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the texture is pretty good, feels like it could be easily cleaned.


----------



## User27 (Jun 20, 2009)

TamEva Le Fay : Loved the bridal post....f*cking best post ever. I was laughing throughout the whole thing because you hit the nail on the head.

P.S. Your signature is the shiznit!!!

starbucksmocha : I thought I had it bad at 6% on everything....I now don't mind Maryland too much. 

Numbers have been updated and umm $15,000 has come and gone now.


----------



## asprettydoes (Jun 21, 2009)

subtotal $133
discount $33

tax(6.7%) $6.76
total charge $106

I got e/s pans & blush pans only (so excited to fill my palette without having to depot) - I had been working on this wish list for a long time & the swatch threads here were just a god-send!!!  Thanks guys - I would never have been able to make up my mind without your help!


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Why didn't you like it? I was close to ordering it, but I went with the medium Zebra bag instead._

 

The material seems very cheap.  And the pattern is just kinda screen pressed on or something (I am probably not even using that term right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Its looks ok on the smaller one, but I think I am returning the large one.   It looks too cheap for how much it cost.  Anyone else think so??


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_You'll LOVE it!!! It looks very chic & good size!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the texture is pretty good, feels like it could be easily cleaned._

 

damn... now I wish I would have got that one.  I just went for the big one ya know!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess bigger isnt better in this instance


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_ 
MelodyAngel : Your pic looks spectacular and close ups so suit you. Just wanted to say hey, I saw a change because darn it, it seems like I see you with a new wish list every week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pic looks amazing madamoiselle._

 
Hey girl!!! Thanks for the compliment!! How sweet are you!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You totally made my day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, my wishlist is NUTS!! I need an intervention...lol


----------



## User27 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Hey girl!!! Thanks for the compliment!! How sweet are you!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You totally made my day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, my wishlist is NUTS!! I need an intervention...lol_

 
CCO in South Carolina if it helps any. Mine never has MSF's or stuff like that but I find my brighter eye shadows there. Avoid Metal-X like the plague because you'll want to return them a day later. I'm now lusting the Lustrevision collection thanks to MAC_Whore....swear you buy a couple of items and then you're like omg, I want them all. It's just irony everyone else is hyped about SW and Naked Honey and I'm stuck on a set from a few years back....I'm so retro.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel I need these things to make my life complete...it was fate that led me to them.


----------



## shops2much (Jun 21, 2009)

I did a few orders and my total came up to $880 CAD.  It was a lot, but last year I was on a makeup buying ban.  So this year I'm making up for it.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_CCO in South Carolina if it helps any. Mine never has MSF's or stuff like that but I find my brighter eye shadows there. Avoid Metal-X like the plague because you'll want to return them a day later. I'm now lusting the Lustrevision collection thanks to MAC_Whore....swear you buy a couple of items and then you're like omg, I want them all. It's just irony everyone else is hyped about SW and Naked Honey and I'm stuck on a set from a few years back....I'm so retro.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel I need these things to make my life complete...it was fate that led me to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the info! I checked out my CCO here in Charleston, and they have a decent selection, but they hardly ever get anything in that I'm lemming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel the same way as you do...there are just certain MAC items that I won't feel complete unless I posses. I'm not familiar with the Lustrevision collection though...I'll have to do some investigating...


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jun 22, 2009)

I did 3 hauls, I almost made a 4th purchase but I stopped myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Subtotal:            US$133.00
Discount (25%): -US  $33.26
Standard Shipping:       0.00
Sales Tax:          US    $8.48
TOTAL:              US $108.22    

Subtotal:            US $80.00
Discount (25%): -US $20.00
Standard Shipping:       0.00
Sales Tax:          US   $5.09
TOTAL:              US  $65.09    


Subtotal:            US$102.00
Discount (25%): -US $25.51
Standard Shipping:       0.00
Sales Tax:          US    $6.50
TOTAL:              US  $82.99

$256.30 spent, $78.77 saved.


----------



## User27 (Jun 23, 2009)

Numbers updated and I want more haul pics....blasted! XD


----------

